# Hygrophila balsamica& H. difformis forma variegates



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

Which one do you prefer?

I think the newly imported Hygrophila balsamica will surely become an important aquarium plant for background in the future.
Although it is said that this plant's emerged leaf could be poisonus, while it always grow submergedly in my tank, so I can not find a proof of it.


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

This photo shows the proof of its varied speciality.


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

Here comes the original H.difformis.


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

Although I have not grown Hygrophila balsamica, I have had the pleasure of growing Hygrophila difformis 'Variegated'. I prefer it over regular H. difformis for sure. Unfortunately, H. d. 'Variegated' loses its variegation as the leaves mature. As a result, under high light where growth is accelerated, the variegation is almost non-existent. 

Thank you for sharing these wonderful pictures biker.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I Prefer the one to the left. Is it in the US yet?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I perfer the new variety, I like that delicate feathery look.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I had no idea that _H. balsamica_ was that large or that good looking. The single leaf shown in Kasselmann, which looks like caterpillars have eaten it, gives no idea of what the plant would look like. Thanks for the picture. I hope I can get my hands on that species sometime.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Could you get a close up shot of just the Hygrophila balsamica?  

I think it is a pretty plant, but I am biased since I like 'frilly' plants. This plant reminds me of the fine leaved members of the Limnophila genus (sessiliflora, aquatica, 'Gigantea').

Carlos


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

You are very clever. The reason why I put them together on purpose is that I want the scene created by these plants to be changed from the simple to the complex, or on the contrary, because when you put these plants(H.difformis, H.balsamica , and L. Gigantea) together, you will find that the scenes could be jointed as well as changed gradually. Maybe you can not understand my meaning because of my bad skill of speaking English. Anyway, while you actually put them together, I believe you will know the difference.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Does balsamica grow vertically like in the picture in Baensch, or does it grow at an angle like difformis does?


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Biker, do you mean that you put the H. difformis in front of the H. Balsamica to create extra depth. I think that is a neat idea and would like to see what that looks like if you have any pictures of one behind the other.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Nice plant! It looks kindof like Myriophyllum mattogrossense, but this plant has wider leaves?

Are you trying to say by putting all those fined leaved species together you get a nice contrating effect?


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

Yes, it grows vertically, and this is a good point of it.
Originally I wanted to put species such as Shinnersia forma variegates, Proserpinaca palustris, H. difformis , and H. Balsamica together to create the change of leaves from the pinnate to the compound pinnate, while it is not so easy to work because some species’ requirements differ.
A better way to do is using species of one genus , for example, I always use some species of Najas, putting them togetber to create such scene.


----------

